

JavaScript SEO - bceagle
http://jeffwhelpley.com/javascript-seo/

======
btown
> The controllers are very similar but do deviate from each other from time to
> time. Still, I tried to keep the code looking the same line-for-line
> whenever possible.

> In order to do a like for like, we created our own JavaScript-based template
> engine. The client tempaltes are compiled into HTML using a Grunt plugin and
> then packaged into the main JS file. I had to create some server side
> functions to mimc the Angular syntax, but I got close with my like for like
> comparison.

If this is the number of hoops needed to jump through to get Angular working
for server-side rendering, I'm frightened. Please tell me there's a better
way.

